# 416 tiller question



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend has a 416 shuttle and he put a later model 160032? tiller on the rear, the 5/8x96 inch belt wont fit, too short. The stinger goes to the bottom and fits tight in the lift, no problem, any ideas


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Well with a 160 prefix on that tiller it can't be too much later as the numbers all changed to 169 prefix in 1974. Do you have literature that states the belt should be 96"? Literature on 160xxxx products is scarce. M


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Phil, we both have tillers on our 416's his is a shuttle, mine is a hydro, I have seen and compare pictures of his attached tiller from every angle and belt routing too, everything appears the same. My tiller came with my 1973 Allis 416 and it is white, there is only a serial number, no model number


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Certainly sounds like the right tiller. Is the drive pulley on the BGB correct?
If not too much trouble would love to see photos of your set up. We had a 312d when I was still in school but had no rear mounting attachments. Much of what was going on under the immovable seat pan was a mystery.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Really not much to see under the plastic tray under the seat, the hydraulic cooler and filter area take up must of the space, very similar to a 3400 series except no mid mount cone clutch, direct always running 5 inch pulley, engagement pull on the tiller needed to stop pulley tines.



skunkhome said:


> Certainly sounds like the right tiller. Is the drive pulley on the BGB correct?
> If not too much trouble would love to see photos of your set up. We had a 312d when I was still in school but had no rear mounting attachments. Much of what was going on under the immovable seat pan was a mystery.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

You still have the plastic tray under the seat? Wow, now that is rare. Can't read your builders tag. What are the numbers? Is it marked Lexington or Milwaukee? Early tags said Lexington. I know they are different but aside from the hitch points it looks like the 990503 or 990694.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Phil my 416H came with that tiller, I bought it along with the deck, front blade, rear hitch, leaf blower from the guy who's dad owned a Allis dealership in Olathe, Kansas and ordered it for himself, the guy grew up riding that 416 as a kid and he was the same age as me, I'm 57 now. Both my 416s are tagged as being from Milwaukee Wisconsin, so are both the white and red tiller. My Allis built Homelite T-16H, which was built along side the 416s, was stamped Port Chester, New York. Allis used the Northern city markings to avoid shipping penalties them damn yankees still impose on us Southerners (I'm actually from Switzerland, but an Okie for 28 years), or at least were still doing in the 1970's



skunkhome said:


> You still have the plastic tray under the seat? Wow, now that is rare. Can't read your builders tag. What are the numbers? Is it marked Lexington or Milwaukee? Early tags said Lexington. I know they are different but aside from the hitch points it looks like the 990503 or 990694.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

There is still a freight bias coming from the iron belt to the cotton belt. IMO it has everything to do with volume and direction of flow and little or nothing to do with politics. Trying to ship against the bias is essentially the same as swimming up stream.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> There is still a freight bias coming from the iron belt to the cotton belt. IMO it has everything to do with volume and direction of flow and little or nothing to do with politics. Trying to ship against the bias is essentially the same as swimming up stream.


I thought there might be another explanation other than the one I've always heard, I should have put my LOLs in there, my apologies to the gentlemen from the North.


----------

